# Knicks Interested In Michael Finley........ From ESPN Insider



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

From ESPN Insider



> *Michael Finley
> Mavericks Knicks?
> Suns
> Nuggets? Prodigal Sun?
> ...


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of Finley. I like what he brings on and off the court.

That being said he is old and somewhat injury prone. We don't want him hear unless it is for the veterans minimum.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

pss, just wait for him to be released and then get him


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Like one of the NY sportswriters said last week in the Daily News. "The New York Knicks have more guards than Rikers Island." We don't need to add another, especially an injury prone guard. I think I'll pass, and Zeke should do the same.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont want to see Finley in a Knicks uniform unless the Mavs waive him and the Knicks sign him. His contract is just too big.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

No way do you trade for him. Sign him later if you want him, but personally I wouldn't go that direction.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Why would the Mavs trade him for Tim Thomas or Penny Hardaway? They are already over stocked with similar players. The Mavs alerady have Dirk and KVH as big forwards that can shoot. They already have G/Fs Jerry Stackhouse and Marquis Daniels who are superior to Penny in nearly every facet of the game. Since all of those guys can't shoot, it would make more sense to just keep Finley's shooting and trade him a year from now.

The point of cutting Finley is to save on the luxury tax. If they pick up Penny or TT they are paying the luxury tax on them. Neither player is worth paying the tax for. Which means it makes more sense to cut Finley rather than to trade for overpaid crap even if it is expiring next summer.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Why would the Mavs trade him for Tim Thomas or Penny Hardaway? They are already over stocked with similar players. The Mavs alerady have Dirk and KVH as big forwards that can shoot. They already have G/Fs Jerry Stackhouse and Marquis Daniels who are superior to Penny in nearly every facet of the game. Since all of those guys can't shoot, it would make more sense to just keep Finley's shooting and trade him a year from now.
> 
> The point of cutting Finley is to save on the luxury tax. If they pick up Penny or TT they are paying the luxury tax on them. Neither player is worth paying the tax for. Which means it makes more sense to cut Finley rather than to trade for overpaid crap even if it is expiring next summer.


Rashidi,they would do it if they want to save money and try to get under the cap...If they cut finley they still pay his salary for 2 years but dont pay the luxury tax..I am guessin Finley makes 17 million or so..If they pick up TT or Hardaway,they could waive them and not incur the luxury tax and only owe them 1 year of salary versus 2 in Finleys case..And since Penny or TT's contract are expiring this year,they will get cap relief.And it looks like They will be under the cap once KVH is off the books as well as Terry.Thats why Dallas would do the trade


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Depends on fins contract. if its 2-3 yrs or less I consider it. If not then forget it


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

This "trade" makes no sense for the Knicks. You don't want Fin unless he wants to be here....and you want him on your own terms---a year.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Zeke is not that dumb, he will not take finley's huge contract, and wont take another guard/forward like finley, they've already got too many sg's to do this trade


----------



## Alchal (Aug 1, 2005)

It all depends on Finley's contract if its more than 3 years i dont think he will get signed.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Would Trade for Finley if Dallas had some nice Picks & we get multiples of them


----------

